# Epic Gulf Trip! w/possible Mako visit



## Ginzu

It's been a LONG time since I hit the gulf, but looking at the forecast Saturday night today looked pretty good. Honestly, I didn't have great hopes. Maybe some bobos and a shark or a couple of snapper. We headed out in the fog at 8am this morning and decided to fish some of JD's spots. It wasn't long till we got into some bobos. After a couple fun fights, Yakntat hooks up on a King. In December, lol. It wasn't all that big but still a cool catch this time of year. We get to our first bottom spot and start pulling up the Snapper. After a bit, flipper shows up and the bite slows. I drop down one more time and get a ride from a shark. After a 10min fight I get him close to the top for a pic, when out of nowhere comes an eight foot long blue beast. He came right at the yak and the shark I had hooked. I cut the line right away but the big shark kept hanging around me. Now, I'm not normally scared of sharks swimming around us, but this guy gave me the creeps. He was THICK and being blue in color just gave me a bad feeling. Yakntat stuck his gopro down to get some footage. It wasn't much but looking at it I think it was definitely a Mako. 





So, after that fun we decided to move on to another honey hole. It was loaded. All said and done, we ended the day with nearly 30 Snapper, 8 Sharks, 5 Bonita, 5 Flounder, 1 Trigger and 1 King. :thumbup:
Flounder dinner FTW!


----------



## Realtor

yep, thats a Mako.


----------



## Chris V

Yep, the keel at the caudal peduncle doesn't lie, that would be a Mako. Great report and now I want to come ove that way and do some sharkin from the yak


----------



## timeflies

Chris, did you just say caudal peduncle? This is a family forum.


----------



## Chris V

I'm sorry TF, I forgot! I should have said "riiight dare in front of dat big ole tail"

Those are very nice flounder by the way


----------



## fishn4fun

That may have cut my trip short. Looks like you guys had a good day


----------



## Ginzu

How prevalent are Makos around here? Seen and caught a lot of sharks this year, but seeing this guy was a first.


----------



## usafeod509

Awesome!


----------



## JD7.62

Man I need to get out. Its been about a whole MONTH since Ive yaked the Gulf, did a bit of spear fishing last week from the yak but the sheeps arent too thick around here yet.

Mako for sure, I would have tried to catch it, I hear they jump like crazy and are the best eating shark. I saw a BIG mako on one of my first solo Gulf trips last spring, he was moving FAST chasing a school of bobos but luckily didnt pay me any attention. 

Chris, last time was out I hooked two seven footish tigers and a week or so before that I threw at a hammerhead about that size as well. Looks like the big sharks are here for the winter chasing the rays and bobos.


----------



## JD7.62

Oh and Rob, what size jig were you using?


----------



## yakntat

This is the first time I seen Ginzu spooked. Loved it!!! I can't believe the Tiger sharks didn't spook you like they did me. The Mako was tailing you with his fin out of the water. He didn't look happy. It really was an epic day. The fish were super hungry and I'm still stoked about pulling up 3 flounder.


----------



## Ginzu

JD7.62 said:


> Oh and Rob, what size jig were you using?


Was using 1oz till a shark ran off with it. Switched up to 2oz and caught the bigger flounder. Tipped with bobo or cigar strips and bouncing it on the bottom.


----------



## LUNDY

thats so sick! i need to get down that way!


----------



## Chris V

Makos are by no means strangers to the Northern Gulf although they are generally further offshore and less abundant than many other species. There have been some very big Makos caught from the surf and piers in the last several years. I think it was just a couple yrs ago when Ernie Polk caught one nearly 700lbs from the beach in Navarre. My experiences with Makos have always been much further offshore....and highly welcomed!

I bet every hair on your neck was standing


----------



## hjorgan

Question: How did you clean the crap out of your yak?


----------



## tmber8

Sweet video! That's why they make scupper holes under the seat...good way to dispose of the crap that occasionally gets scared out of you.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds

Wow!


----------



## below me

dayum. big shark. nice haul


----------



## PAWGhunter

nice haul guys! Could go for some flounder right now!

Now I'm off to check out the new Hobbit movie and Twilight some nice members are posting links to:bangin:


----------



## GatorBane

Makos are prevalent in this area. With the deeper water cutting in toward Destin and Navarre, they are seen quite often. The Mako can travel up to 30 mph. One of the fastest in the ocean. 4 years ago in Spring, some Cobia fisherman spotted a 14 ft. Mako just outside the second sandbar off Pensacola Beach. They promptly called in the sighting and in no time the ******* Brigade had the shark to the scales weighing almost 1400 lbs.
You were there so 8ft. it is. But comparing it to the yak in the background, it sure looks bigger to me. Beautiful fish though and you guys are "THE MAN"!


----------



## Pourman1

" Mackeral " Shark indeed :huh:


----------



## Deathlehymn

Ya'll ever seen the Snapper Trapper Mako-eats-a-tarpon video?


----------



## Deathlehymn

What's funny is that these "pros" think the silver fish the shark grabbed is a cobia... (lots of cussing)


----------



## 85okhai

^^ saw the same thing about 7 or 8 years ago had a mako about 12' come swimming fin up towards the boat while we were cobia fishing and he had a tarpon in his mouth bout 100# was one of the coolest things ever


----------



## Ginzu

Chris V said:


> I bet every hair on your neck was standing


I wanted nothing to do with him. Not from a kayak.


----------



## GatorBane

Makos enjoy chewing on props and investigating boats in general. That Metallic Blue coloring is unmistakable. The shit ya'll see out there is Killer. I'm saving. I'm saving. I'm saving.


----------



## nathan70

Good day out can't wait to get back home and do some fishing.


----------



## AFSOCSGT

Dang I would have love to hooked that Mako, good catch on the Doug.


----------



## penn 10/0

http://www.sharksonthesand.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3727

check this out. guarntee its the same fish man. scroll to the bottom


----------



## Ginzu

Looks like those boys had some fun with that trip.


----------



## COALTRAIN

If I saw that in my yak and would crap my pants since my yak is only 10'.

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------

